# [solved]verschlüsselte Partition auf externer USB Platte für

## toralf

Backups gewollt von mir, welche positiven Erfahrungen / Tipps bzgl. welcher Tools habt Ihr ?Last edited by toralf on Sat Jul 19, 2008 1:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aldo

Truecrypt

----------

## manaru

dm-crypt mit luks hat bei mir bisher keinerlei probleme gemacht.

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/DM-Crypt

----------

## Anarcho

 *manaru wrote:*   

> dm-crypt mit luks hat bei mir bisher keinerlei probleme gemacht.
> 
> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/DM-Crypt

 

Verwende ich auch für meine 2 USB Backup-Platten.

----------

## toralf

danke  :Smile: 

----------

